# Perdomo Slow Aged 826 Churchill Natural Cigar Review - Good and Long!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a nice long smoke with lots of toasty flavor. I've smoked many of these and they go good with an adult beverage. Unfortunately this cigar ...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Slow Aged 826 Churchill Natural Cigar Review - Good and Long!


----------

